# Roundup of Aftermarket parts for the 2.5L BGP



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

ABD Racing LAN intake: *$299.95* 
+5-7bhp
http://abdracing.com/Merchant2...AN.5K








Techtonics Tuning Cat-Back exhaust *$625.00*
bhp?








DieselGeek short shift kit (works with A5 chassis 5M) *$195.00*









add whatever you've found!


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Roundup of Aftermarket parts for the 2.5L BGP (Mrb00st)*

Neuspeed stainless steel 70mm (2.75") cat-back exhaust for Jetta V 2.5L: *$795.00 shipped*
Claimed +8-10hp Hillside Special









JSP X-Y Short Shift Linkage for Mk5 MQ250 5-speed: *$187*
Approx. 20% reduction in X/Y throw. JS Performance


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

so i wonder if the JS shifter or DG shifter is the better choice?
I'm glad someone else out there is on the lookout for 2.5L parts!!


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

I just bought the JSP XY shifter and installed it yesterday...
I made a stupid mistake and when i first installed it a part slipped out of the track.. not good, i ended up losing R,1st and 2nd... my clutch wasnt happy with me
I fixed the problem and im real happy with the JSP shifter, its 10x smoother and gets rid of the whole cable shift feel... I almost wish it was a little bit shorter but if your into that you can call Jose and he can custom make you one for the same price.
As for the DG one it is a quality part but after talking with a few mechanics the common result was that it is a very notchy "Race" feel shift that is very short. The DG shift completely eliminates the counterweight which keeps the shifting smooth, it makes the shifting a lot shorter but is supposedly rough...
Neuspeed also makes a short shift that claims a 40% reduction, however i went with JSP because it shortens in the side to side as well...
its all personal preference but I can vouch for JSP by saying that im very happy with the part, great service and you can call them anytime with a question and they can help majorly...


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

maybe i'll go with JSP. I honestly thought DG was the only player in the market for this trans
thanks!


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*

someone else caught this before i did!
from 20vt.com, a real cold air intake for 189 bucks. 7-10bhp. I think i'll get one.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

i guess the sucky bit is, that definetely looks like a front-bumper-off job.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrb00st* »_i guess the sucky bit is, that definetely looks like a front-bumper-off job.

Taking the front bumper off only requires about 10-15 minutes and that's taking your time.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

really?
ahhh ok.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*

Anyone know of real dyno sheet to back up some of the maufacturer claims?


----------



## EndisForever (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*

No other parts? Just exhaust and intakes?


----------



## Mth676 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (EndisForever)*

so far, abd lists a chip for it but know own to my knowledge has gotten it, or is sure if it is ligit. And it is listed as only a 8-12 hp gain, which many feel a chip will do much more for this engine due to VW detuning it from the factory.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

Will any of these work for my Rabbit?


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (Rat Rado)*

i aks a turbo kit manufacture and they said the kit in in development but the motor doesn;t seem to be as popular and its not a high priority so ti will be some time til we see a turbo setup for this motor..


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (onequickg60)*

im waiting for a good kit too but good things come to those who wait... and patience is clutch my friend... the market is just afraid to see whats going to happen when a serious 2.5t hits the streets


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

Weapon R Cold Air Intake
http://autosportstyle.com/shop....html

















VF Side Engine Mount
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...06-02








VF Pendulum Engine Mount
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...06-01








VF Transmission Mount
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...06-04








Neuspeed Short Shift Kit
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...10.92










_Modified by omni1 at 10:48 AM 7-20-2006_


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

i bought and installed the neuspeed short shift kit on my car two days ago
Massive improvement
it's counterweighted so it's still smooth, it doesn't reduce x axis just y.
Very nice shifter.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2723573
Pics and sound clips of the Neuspeed BGP exhaust.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

comparison of Neuspeed short shifter and stock shifter:


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

so. all this will fit on the new rabbit?


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes it will, same motor, same trans choices http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Don't forget B&M
http://bmracing.com/index.php?...d=347
Have to drop the exhaust to install though... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (GRN6IX)*

sweet thread.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_sweet thread. 

Good job at postwhoring.


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

I just checked http://www.abdracing.com and saw this. 
GIAC Performance ECU Upgrade for Golf/Jetta MKV 2.5L (8-12hp/8-12 ft.lbs)
http://abdracing.com/Merchant2...C.25L


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (Mchu86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mchu86* »_I just checked http://www.abdracing.com and saw this. 
GIAC Performance ECU Upgrade for Golf/Jetta MKV 2.5L (8-12hp/8-12 ft.lbs)
http://abdracing.com/Merchant2...C.25L

yeah but is $350 really worth only 8 hp?.... and alright add the intake to get more hp... but thats another $200... so youve spent over $500 and gotten less than 20 hp.... 
the 2.5 needs some forced induction..NOW


----------



## rab_iter (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*

any one running the fresh flow intake or the abd and dose the abd pop a CEL light?


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

So still no answer on 'real' horsepower claims i.e. dyno proven.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_
Good job at postwhoring.

















i want to see some real whp wtq numbers as well


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_
the 2.5 needs some forced induction..NOW










Hahaha! You have a long time to wait buddy. Most aftermarket companies that deal with FI are just beginning to develop products for the MK4 2.0 engine. 
The only real FI solution for this engine so far is the Neuspeed supercharger and it is very limited but very reliable. Anything else is a custom job. So it might be a whole while before someone starts working on the 2.5L turbo kit.
If I were you, I would try to source more agressive cams for the I-5 from europe and have the head P&P. It is a very strong engine to go NA route..


_Modified by vasillalov at 8:51 PM 8-30-2006_


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Roundup of Aftermarket parts for the 2.5L BGP (Mrb00st)*

ABD Design says "Dyno proven gains performed at an independent facility prove gains from 5-7 HP at the wheels on our test vehicle 2005 Jetta MK5 2.5L" for their air intake.
Anyone actually seen those dyno results???
Why don't companies post these things on their websites?!?!


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

If you go to the thread "Any Dyno Numbers", I've posted a dyno chart from a Autotech CAI on a 2.5L Jetta (NOT MY CAR), that shows the peak gain of 5-7hp but more impressively, a nice bump of 20lbs of tq in one section of the tq curve.
And since intakes can only vary so much from each other, you can expect similar results from any brand of intake.
EDIT:
Just because I'm in a good mood, here's the link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2776019


_Modified by Mchu86 at 10:06 AM 8-31-2006_


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mchu86)*

bump


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Silver_DUB)*

I think for us 2.5 users without that Temperature Sensor in the bay I think I know where I found it. If you dont have Temperataure Sensor right where your intake starts in the bay, I was looking around and If you look in lower bottom front grill to the right in the grill you will see a little sensor just sticking downward, Im pretty sure thats our Temperature Sensor, but the wire isnt long enough to reach to the top for this intake, so this intake is only for like Rabbits







, oh well.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (omni1)*

Bump for an amazing thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

ECStuning dogbone mount insert
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...ounts


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrb00st* »_someone else caught this before i did!
from 20vt.com, a real cold air intake for 189 bucks. 7-10bhp. I think i'll get one.









just ordered this intake today. i should have it by the end of the week, ill write a review and try to get some pics and sound clips up for everyone. total came to $204 shipped, not bad.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

Can someone explain to me how all these motor mounts make your car perform better?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

it wont make the car any faster, but i will eliminate any wheelhop you may encounter when accelerating hard from a stoplight ora dragstrip, gives the car a much better feel. I should get mine sometime this week, but from what ive heard, its a pretty good mod for the money


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_just ordered this intake today. i should have it by the end of the week, ill write a review and try to get some pics and sound clips up for everyone. total came to $204 shipped, not bad.

sweet keep us up dated.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (thedriver)*

*VWPartsMTL's 2.5L Cold Air Intake - $210CAN, tax included ready to install.
*

_Quote, originally posted by *VWPartsMTL* »_
MKV 2.5L 5cyl air intake
VWPartsMTL.com is proud to introduce their newest product. The new 2.5L 5Cyl engine from Volkswagen has been lacking performance upgrade so we at VWPARTSMTL thought that it would be important to get the engine breathing as freely as possible to start with. After countless hours of research and development plus trial and error, we have finally put up the best kit possible made of the best products possible. 
The intake is made of 304 StainlessSteel that wont rust with time. All the edges are rolled to make sure that it wont come apart even under heavy load accelerations. A braket is also welded underneath to insure perfect fitment and no vibration or any contact at all between the intake and the frame. The welds are all hand made by professionals. All our welds are TIG welds and are very clean. 
Every kit come complete with sensor adaptors, couplers (3 ply silicone adaptors*not shown in pictures*), filter and instructions manual. We use the highest quality filtering unit by using nothing else then K&N filters.




















_Modified by @[email protected] at 6:34 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

a 16hp increase?! and a 28 ft/lb of torque increase? is this thing serious? (or am i just dumb and reading it wrong)
its not the prettiest thing IMO but those are great gains from just an intake


_Modified by dead0narrivel at 4:37 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

Who care's what it looks like, it's the most powerful CAI out for the 2.5L so far. and for $210CND (Like 150US) it's a steal!


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

btw, its a prototype in the picture, it looks 10X better now. it has real silicone couplers etc... i was the very first one to get it and they simply sent me the new part when they did an upgrade on it.. no charge, i received it and wasnt even aware that this was comming. cant complain


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

yea but somethings is up with those #'s. you can play with a dyno's setting to get better numbers. Notice they highlighted torque flywheel, but horsepower wheel and not torque at the wheels. Why one of each, and when you look at hp flywheel, the gains arent nearly as large. Dyno is kind of sketchy on this one.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (drivrswntd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drivrswntd* »_yea but somethings is up with those #'s. you can play with a dyno's setting to get better numbers. Notice they highlighted torque flywheel, but horsepower wheel and not torque at the wheels. Why one of each, *and when you look at hp flywheel, the gains arent nearly as large*. Dyno is kind of sketchy on this one.

This is not a HP motor. Notice VW leaving us with a low redline and a long stroke? That's clues that this is a Torque first motor.
Why doesn't someone dyno there own to shut up the nay sayers.
First GOOD gains on a 2.5 mod and everyone is out to prove it wrong.


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

dude i'm saying, why are they highlighting torque flywheel and hp, and not hp and torque, or hp flywheel and torque flywheel. They are emphasizing the torque at the flywheel, and the hp at the wheels. Look at the torque wheels number, 700 something, thats why I think the dyno settings are being fudged. 
No company advertises and says, hey it adds 20lb ft torque at the flywheel and 12 hp at the wheels.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (drivrswntd)*

I don't know!








But my point is 12bhp is more then any other company has put forward so far.
If you find anyother CAI's with better gains, show me! I'll gladly buy it when I get my Rabbit on the 15th of DEC.
From what I heard, this CAI is VERY good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by * Silver_Dub* »_
i have a CAI. BIG BIG difference.
go to http://www.vwpartsmtl.com
i believe that they have a dyno graph on their website of the gains... which were made by my car btw.. i am at work right now and just dont have the graph handy. 





_Modified by @[email protected] at 11:17 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

so they say its 12hp, who's to say it really is 12hp if they are showing this shaddy dyno graphy. someone needs to dyno on their own with this, and show its true gains. Also hp and torque lines are not crossing. every dyno hp and tq cross at 5252. so this dyno is definitly a load of BS and the numbers on it mean nothing.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (drivrswntd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drivrswntd* »_so they say its 12hp, who's to say it really is 12hp if they are showing this shaddy dyno graphy. someone needs to dyno on their own with this, and show its true gains. Also hp and torque lines are not crossing. every dyno hp and tq cross at 5252. so this dyno is definitly a load of BS and the numbers on it mean nothing.

First of all, they don't cross because it's Flywheel TQ and Brake HP.
Secondly, go to this link below for the re-dyno'd version + videos to prove it's not shady.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2966216
Thirdly, IM Silver_Dub and ask him if it's really 12hp, it was his car they used.


_Modified by @[email protected] at 8:16 AM 12-7-2006_


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

if you guys are not happy about my dyno, by the damn part and get yout own dyno, thats what i made with it and then sent my graph and videos to these guys and they used it.
btw, i can read all IM but cant answer them. for som reason my computer wont let me do it.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_if you guys are not happy about my dyno, by the damn part and get yout own dyno, thats what i made with it and then sent my graph and videos to these guys and they used it.
btw, i can read all IM but cant answer them. for som reason my computer wont let me do it.

You did the dyno with no involvement from the company? that makes the dyno even more valid, at least to me it does since it was privately tested.
Can you feel the difference in hp? what does the butt dyno say?


----------



## EndisForever (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

All I can say is - Filter on a Stick
I come from MkIV's and I find it very, very hard to believe that just by changing the filter to a CAI, that it gives you that much of an increase. That's almost like chipping your car. I bet that it only adds about 5hp at most, and most likely you wouldnt even be able to feel it (butt dyno).


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (EndisForever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EndisForever* »_All I can say is - Filter on a Stick
*I come from MkIV's *and I find it very, very hard to believe that just by changing the filter to a CAI, that it gives you that much of an increase. That's almost like chipping your car. I bet that it only adds about 5hp at most, and most likely you wouldnt even be able to feel it (butt dyno). 

You said it yourself, you come from MKIV's...LMAO
Anyways, haven't you ever noticed how restrictive that intake system is? If you were to say, replace it with a more efficient one dont you think if the old system was restrictive that the new one would have bigger gains then usually because before it was being held back?
This is a no brainer to me seeing as this thing dyno's 166hp and 184tq stock. 11hp on a CAI is not "chip like numbers". Thats actually some normal numbers.
The reason I seem excited is because there's finally some proof that this car can be improved greatly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_if you guys are not happy about my dyno, by the damn part and get yout own dyno, thats what i made with it and then sent my graph and videos to these guys and they used it.
btw, i can read all IM but cant answer them. for som reason my computer wont let me do it.

so why is that when i look at the dyno graph i see 155hp, but then they chart to the right says 137? that makes no sense. somehow the torque reading is consistent. also, according to the chart to the right, the engine was only making 102whp. thats a 33% drivetrain loss which is basically impossible. just like a few other people pointed out, your dyno is screwed up hands down, sorry. the numbers just dont match up.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

because the graph is to the wheels and the numbers on the right to the flywheel so thats why numbers arent the same. quite simple, go on montrealracing.com and go in the dub section. there is a guy call SACEONE, i raced him and got 4 cars on him from a rolling start on the highway at 60. You do feel a big difference when you put that part but hey you come from MK4 and I just got my self a dub, so i probably know nothing and you are a schmee! hooray


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

actually, the torque number on the graph is the same as the torque number on the right. somehow the hp number isnt the same. also 102whp is WROOOOOOOOONG. stop living in denial. your dyno graph is fudged. and no, i dont come from mk4's, why do u even say that? weirdo.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_actually, the torque number on the graph is the same as the torque number on the right. somehow the hp number isnt the same. also 102whp is WROOOOOOOOONG. stop living in denial. your dyno graph is fudged. and no, i dont come from mk4's, why do u even say that? weirdo.









That dyno seems to mess everyone up, here's the one with both TQ and HP using flywheel numbers.








Stock (The dotted lines on graph)
166HP At the flywheel
184lbTQ At the flywheel
After CAI (The solid lines on graph)
177.6HP At the flywheel
201.2TQ At the flywheel
PS: The numbers on the right are the *AVERAGE hp and tq*. Which is pretty useless to base anything off of. If your hp starts at 50 and end at 150 your average will be 75...so I would be too concerned about that.
If you also notice the pink line in the middle of the dyno, that represents the AVERAGE.
Also if you look where it has scroll buttons just under Y AXIS (Right) you can choose what you want to display. In the "fudged" up dyno I assume they chose to display POWER (in green) which is bhp, and in this graph I just posted they choose Flywheel.
It sad how you guys cant read this crap right. It's really not that hard.










_Modified by @[email protected] at 11:24 AM 12-8-2006_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

that dyno graph makes more sense than the other one that was posted. but....its kinda silly to have that chart posted to the right because it just makes everything confusing to the person looking at it. the graph itself makes perfect sense, its just the numbers to the right that are weird. it was strange to see some flywheel numbers and wheel numbers highlighted in the same chart, just a lot of weirdness.
*it makes sense when its INTELLIGENTLY explained rather than the defensive attacks on people questioning it.*calling us idiots and yelling at us to do our own dynos doesnt solve anything. thanks gti for the intelligent response. im sure that will make sense of the dyno to everyone now because its obvious it ws confusing with so many different people questioning it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_that dyno graph makes more sense than the other one that was posted. but....its kinda silly to have that chart posted to the right because it just makes everything confusing to the person looking at it. the graph itself makes perfect sense, its just the numbers to the right that are weird. it was strange to see some flywheel numbers and wheel numbers highlighted in the same chart, just a lot of weirdness.
*it makes sense when its INTELLIGENTLY explained rather than the defensive attacks on people questioning it.*calling us idiots and yelling at us to do our own dynos doesnt solve anything. thanks gti for the intelligent response. im sure that will make sense of the dyno to everyone now because its obvious it ws confusing with so many different people questioning it. 

It is kinda distracting with those numbers but if you figure out they are just averages, then it all falls together.
Kinda nice seeing this motor make more then 150hp and 170tq baseline huh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah, distracting is the word im looking for. it does make sense when explained. i appreciate him dynoing it for us to see and for you explaining it all. i cant wait till my intake gets here......if it ever does. ordered on 11/27/06.....still nothing.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_yeah, distracting is the word im looking for. it does make sense when explained. i appreciate him dynoing it for us to see and for you explaining it all. i cant wait till my intake gets here......if it ever does. ordered on 11/27/06.....still nothing. 

Which CAI? ABD?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

nope, bought it from 20vt.com hoping they would be timely with the order, i guess not.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

I called 20VT and they didnt have anymore in stock and the guy told me they were not sure if they were going to make any more. they only made 5 up to now.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

yeah, those buttholes wont answer their phone either. the toll free line is disconnected and they havent responded to my email. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
if i cant get ahold of them monday (since it is the weekend) i dont really know what i should do. i guess call my CC company and dispute it and order the intake you got. 
do you have any pictures of it? i read somewhere that the original pic posted up here was a prototype. also, are you getting any CEL's?


_Modified by travis3265 at 3:32 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

No there is no CELs. the only thing different from the prototype is a second pipe plug for the air pump and high quality 4 ply silicone couplers(in black)... it does look much better then on the picture.


----------



## roccodan (Apr 20, 2002)

BTW, I've heard the sound of this CAI and it is great. About as close as you will get to the sound of a VR6.


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_No there is no CELs. the only thing different from the prototype is a second pipe plug for the air pump and high quality 4 ply silicone couplers(in black)... it does look much better then on the picture.

I am sure that you can get somethink worked out getting them powdercoated. Hell when exams are over, I'll get you started with a polished one


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

yes obviously we can get them powder coated for a few extra dollars but i don't know how lomg it will take to get that done.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

So you're giving into the hype of this wonderful CAI afterall Travis?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_So you're giving into the hype of this wonderful CAI afterall Travis?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

an intakes an intake, they are all gonna make similar numbers. i just want an intake to show up at my doorstep when i order one! haha. if the 20vt thing doesnt work out soon, im gonna have to order another one from somewhere.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

hey travis have you gotten the 20vt intake yet?


----------



## noirnoir (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

What is the possiblility of hydrolocking with the intake?...


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_hey travis have you gotten the 20vt intake yet?

no, and they still wont answer the phone.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (noirnoir)*

The intake sits approximately 12'' off the ground and is protected underneath and on the sides by the plastic skid plate. I have been driving it around all summer or almost without a problem and we had a rainy summer. I went through major puddles and huge rain storms without any problem at all.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

bro I sent you a pm travis, make sure your Pop ups are disabled, Its inregards to the 20vt


----------



## GearSlammer (Jul 4, 2006)

WHY CANT THE MODS MAKE THIS A STICKY??


----------



## dazekiel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mchu86)*

ECU Tuning by http://www.inmotionusa.com/vwgraphs.html
165 HP 189 ftlbs
They don't have a price up for it now but it was at $189 or so. I wrote them and they said that their tune does require premium gas but had a corresponding 4 or 5 mpg increase.
Now I know nothing of the company so caveat emptor.
If I could get my hands on a second ECU unit (without breaking the bank) I would go for it.
They have a Portland OR. area phone # so maybe somebody up there could check them out?


----------



## GearSlammer (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (dazekiel)*

those chips are on ebay for $150. seems kinda fishy, ill remain a skeptic until someone takes one for the team (not it!).


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (dazekiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dazekiel* »_ECU Tuning by http://www.inmotionusa.com/vwgraphs.html
*165 HP 189 ftlbs*

 
Dude.... A strong STOCK 2.5 puts down those numbers....


----------



## dazekiel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Dude....then don't buy it.
Thought the thread was a roundup of aftermarket parts for the 2.5? I saw them, and I posted it without endorsement.
Sorry to not get your approval before posting.....Dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (dazekiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dazekiel* »_Dude....then don't buy it.
Thought the thread was a roundup of aftermarket parts for the 2.5? I saw them, and I posted it without endorsement.
Sorry to not get your approval before posting.....Dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Dude, you have a whopping 2 posts. You're a noob and failed to have enough experience here to realize that 98% of us here already know about that "incredible chip" that does NADA to your car. Its a scam buddy. Way to get excited.








Did you even see their dyno? LMAO. It looks like someone with a total of 2 days experience on MSPaint made it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
They are right though, those power numbers are correct, sept thats stock. Just most noobs will look at that and go, wow thats a 15hp+ increase! When in reality it's NADA....dude.
Take a minute to go to their forums. It's filled with 1 post posters making topics stating how wonderful the chip is. Kinda fishy?










_Modified by @[email protected] at 2:55 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Dude, you have a whopping 2 posts. You're a noob and failed to have enough experience here to realize that 98% of us here already know about that "incredible chip" that does NADA to your car. Its a scam buddy. Way to get excited.








Did you even see their dyno? LMAO. It looks like someone with a total of 2 days experience on MSPaint made it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
They are right though, those power numbers are correct, sept thats stock. Just most noobs will look at that and go, wow thats a 15hp+ increase! When in reality it's NADA....dude.
Take a minute to go to their forums. It's filled with 1 post posters making topics stating how wonderful the chip is. Kinda fishy?









_Modified by @[email protected] at 2:55 PM 1-4-2007_

DO u need to be Mr. 2.5 technical forum master. NO. Just like he said, this is a round up of after market parts. That is a after market part. He did not say, 'This product is amazing. A must buy!'


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (osteor10)*

then we should have every e-bay link of here with the electric supercharger and the resistor MAF, etc etc... right??


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_then we should have every e-bay link of here with the electric supercharger and the resistor MAF, etc etc... right??

LMAO!








Why am I a 2.5 Technical master? Because I post here more frequently? Or because I try to make this place more interesting besides the same "Idle is all messed up!" threads and "Post your pics."?
To me posting that up is setting someone up for disappointment.
Someone please chime in with their "dyno" that was made on MSPaint.


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (osteor10)*

Here's the masterpiece!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
















Then they post random pictures of what seems like some software relating to for all I know could be a map maker for warcraft....








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...81696


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_









Was that a shot at me? I'm so hurt that you don't agree with my opinion and you find the need to draw up a childish dyno on MSPaint stating that you'd like to have sexual intercourse with me.


----------

